
Google to manipulate search results to deter would be terrorists - smegel
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3428807/Google-WRONG-search-results-terrorists-Search-engine-post-anti-radicalisation-links-place-extremist-material.html
======
smegel
I am not sure how I feel about this. Responsible or is it opening a big can of
worms? What other behaviour will they start trying to deter?

